# Does anyone else collect weston meters



## JSER (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2012)

NICE collection!!!I have two different Weston Master II examples, which look to be about the eight one in from the left...I really did love the comprehensive dial markings on the old Westons.


----------



## compur (Feb 17, 2012)

How can we?  You have them all! :mrgreen:

Nice collection.


----------

